

A Bechdel Test for Tech? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/03/24/a-bechdel-test-for-tech/

======
pjmic
I'm not sure I understand the value of this, does this not mean that a female
developer's work may be undervalued if it does not reference another female
developer ?

Edit: Actually I guess it makes sense as the higher the chance of you having
women call other women's functions then the more likely your workplace is
going to be gender balanced.

